# Live 3oct.15 Navarre Rodeo



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Suiting up boys. Looks to be a windy one, stay safe and have FUN!!! 

ILL be posting as I go, just to keep the pressure on....

Tight Lines and Good Fishin :thumbup:


----------



## Versatile170 (Sep 16, 2015)

Should be fun brother, best of luck to you!


----------



## Knot2day (Aug 28, 2014)

best of luck to you ... nothing but tight lines


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Where are the updates? Did you decide to spend the tournament in the coffee shop?


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Here's my update:

After captains meeting I took my wife to Rocco's then woke up at 0200 and puked it all up. 

I fished for about two hours this morning and had to call my wife to pick me up at a different launch site. 

I think I have food poisoning or the flu and have been in bed since 0800. 

I'm losing lol. 

Good luck guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Retyrnat40 (Sep 17, 2015)

Nlytme said:


> Here's my update:
> 
> After captains meeting I took my wife to Rocco's then woke up at 0200 and puked it all up.
> 
> ...


Get healthy. Well wishes headed your way. 

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Ok guys I caught 8 reds * all mid to lower slots
And 4 flounder 
I hate to say it but I lost a gator trout on top water she gave me the yellow mouth head shakes and Boink!

Unificial 
6lb red 
2.25 flounder

Matrix caught it all, just a tip


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Sounds like a good day. I'm hoping I can get on the water in the morning. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Great job out there Josh, you got those reds figured out in no time. Hopefully you can get that big trout bite tomorrow. 

I was opposite on the catches, 8 flounder and 4 reds. Reds were bottom slots but some of the flounder were nice, with 1 that will get weighed in, unless it gets upgraded. It was a tough day due to conditions but were still able to find a few fish. Had fun today, and looking forward to what tomorrow brings :thumbup:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Great job out there Josh, you got those reds figured out in no time. Hopefully you can get that big trout bite tomorrow.
> 
> I was opposite on the catches, 8 flounder and 4 reds. Reds were bottom slots but some of the flounder were nice, with 1 that will get weighed in, unless it gets upgraded. It was a tough day due to conditions but were still able to find a few fish. Had fun today, and looking forward to what tomorrow brings :thumbup:


12 reds and 12 flounder plus a couple 15"er specks, rodeo or no rodeo thats a fun day on the water 4sure:yes:


----------



## duckhunter38135 (Nov 27, 2014)

8 reds all lower slot or under 
6 short flounder
2 15" trout
A million small trout and lizard fish.

Lost really two nice fish today tryin to keep them out of cover.

Slot of fun but nothing worth weighing in.....yet


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

duckhunter38135 said:


> Slot of fun but nothing worth weighing in.....yet


Slots are fun hahaha

Yah man it aint easy out there , not too bad either. Having Fun is what its all about. :thumbsup:


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Alright, I woke up and feel a little better and I'm going to see if I can catch something worth weighing. 

Good luck guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Ok guys I caught 8 reds * all mid to lower slots
> And 4 flounder
> I hate to say it but I lost a gator trout on top water she gave me the yellow mouth head shakes and Boink!
> 
> ...


Got to give you credit for getting out there and 'representing'. 

It might be cool above the water but it is still warm in the water. I'm not even going to rag you about your 'net man' not being ready and standing by for your 'Gator'. Don't know the circumstances but I do know what it's like to lose a winning fish in a tournament......it doesn't feel good. Even made my knees weak for a few minutes.

Good luck to you and Jeff as well...even though you might not be fishing together. I know you both will make a good showing at the scale house.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Ok My flounder is to close to be sure so I'm letting it go. 

I'm headed to the weigh in. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

It was nice meeting you Josh and Jeff. 

I didn't stick around for the results. How did you guys do?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

good job guys


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

What a long 2 days aye' guys... how about that wind and bone chilling morning. I first want to congratulate the inshore slam winner, it was nice to meet you and you pulled off a great bag on tough conditions, well done! And congrats to all the winners!!! I want to Thank everyone on the Navarre Rodeo staff for putting this event on for us and a speacial thanks to Salt Life optics, Bimini Bay, and Buccaneer for helping make this possible. We need more events like this one. I had the chance to meet alot of new people and talk to some familiar faces, tight lines guys. 

Jeffbro999 and I as you know fish alot together and we didn't part ways even though we fished against eachother. We stayed in the sound the entire tournament hitting our spots that we have been for the past 2 months. On our feet wading with no mothership or yak we stuck to our guns and fished the same way we have been all summer and early fall. 

I have to tell yah The Matrix Shad caught all of our weighed fish. Ultraviolet, Tiger Bait, and Matrix's new color Limbo Slice were our Go2's. For reds specks and flounder

Here is a little insight:::

So there I was casting away with the wind at my back and the sun on my face that slowly broke the chill off my body ( mind you half my body was in the water all morning lol ). You guys remember how LOW the tide got by afternoon ( crazy low ) so with the cold snap the reds didn't seem to be anywhere near the shallow banks. The area seemed deserted. But there was still plenty of mullet around. Later I noticed a school of mullet within casting distance so I gave it a shot. Casted the UV on a 3/8 jig and hung into the grass... so I started to burn it in and got slammed by the biggest red we caught the 2 days we fished.

I tried to duplicate that bite but the area is to grassed up the jig was barrying itself in that stuff. So I thought I had 2 options rig my Matrix / fluke weedless or throw a weedless spoon. Spoon was chosen I thought I could cover much more water affectivly this way. From there it was game on 7 reds in 35min none as big as the first but all solid slots.

Jeff and I swept the flounder board he took 1st I got 2nd
Flounder really like chartreuse on cloudy conditions so Tiger Bait was Jeff's choice and I used the new Limbo Slice color both are high contrast bright colors and the flatties simply pancake these baits. 

Jeff caught a stud speck as well ... Ill let him chime in and fill yall in on how thats done

As always 
TIGHT Lines and Good Fishin


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Congrats guys it was a fun tournament you guys had some nice fish we didn't catch many but ended up pretty well. What was your weights on the Flounder?


----------



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

Congrats Jeff and Josh on your winning fish. I haven't fished a tournament or rodeo in over 6 to 8 years, but I think I might fish a few more. It was fun even though the conditions were down right nasty, 56 degrees, cold, and talk about windy!
With over 15 hours of fishing time in two days, I’m worn out. 

I fished this rodeo with all artificials only. I threw soft plastics, Matrix Shad and MirrOlures. I wanted to see how I could do. Didn’t place, but came away with a Shrimp Basket gift card. Guess I can finally kill some shrimp! Yum.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Reel Sick said:


> Congrats guys it was a fun tournament you guys had some nice fish we didn't catch many but ended up pretty well. What was your weights on the Flounder?


Dude in all honesty I forgot it as soon as I looked at it on the scale... wasn't to impreesed, after talking to you and some others guys I knew a shot at the slam was out the window. :notworthy:

Its about the same weight as a Yeti rambler I guess hahahaha


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Dude in all honesty I forgot it as soon as I looked at it on the scale... wasn't to impreesed, after talking to you and some others guys I knew a shot at the slam was out the window. :notworthy:
> 
> Its about the same weight as a Yeti rambler I guess hahahaha


I was just curious I had to go up and have them fix my 1st place snapper they thought I was off shore slam so they didn't announce it for open division. They fixed it with no issues, I just didn't want to steal your thunder if they messed up on the flounder either way congrats to you guys you earned it.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Reel Sick said:


> I was just curious I had to go up and have them fix my 1st place snapper they thought I was off shore slam so they didn't announce it for open division. They fixed it with no issues, I just didn't want to steal your thunder if they messed up on the flounder either way congrats to you guys you earned it.


Yea there was a little confusion, glad they sorted that out. And didnt take anything away from anybody. They handled that well :thumbup:

I think yall were the only ones to weigh in a ARS in the open...?


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

I know for sure a guy got 2nd in open division with a 9.8lb snapper. I didn't see many weighed in today though.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

This was an awesome rodeo and I had a great time fishing hard these past 2 days in some cold and windy weather. It was nice to meet some of you guys this weekend and hope to do this again soon. 

As Josh said, the reds had moved off the shallow section of flats and out into the mullet schools. Definitely were not where they had been for the past few months. Great job Josh figuring out that piece of the puzzle. Unfortunately, our top slots were not there and was only able to weigh a red in the 3lb range. Fished the shallows both days even though they weren't real productive. Finally this afternoon, it produced a nice thick trout at 23" and 3.7lbs. Cast to the same spot 5-10 times before it bit. Was bouncing the UV pretty quickly and she ate it deep. Switched to a spoon and caught a few lower slot reds before going back to the jig and catching one slightly larger. 

The flounder fishing was great, and we caught quite a few of them. I always make sure to keep casting at a flounder even after it has bit a few times or even been hooked. The flounder I weighed in was a great example. Hooked the fish 75' or so away and got it about 10' away from me and it came off. Pitched my jig back to where I lost him and was trying say to Josh that you can usually get them to bite again and couldn't even get the words out of my mouth when I feel THUMP. Got it landed and it was enough to win a Yeti Hopper :thumbup: Walked up on one later that day that swam off slowly that I got a real good look at. Stud flounder, probably 22"+. Got it to bite, but it bent my hook out on hookset Now is definitely the time to get out there and catch some flounder, some good ones are moving around.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Nick- It was nice meeting you as well. Glad you were able to get out there and catch some fish today after being sick yesterday.


----------



## engulfed (Jun 20, 2015)

Looks like you guys had a great day on the water. A little Yeti icing on the cake as well! :thumbup:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Nick- It was nice meeting you as well. Glad you were able to get out there and catch some fish today after being sick yesterday.


 
yah man for only fishing a few hours, you showed darn good for it :thumbsup:


----------



## JWilliams (Sep 15, 2015)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Now is definitely the time to get out there and catch some flounder, some good ones are moving around.


When you are targeting flounder with a Matrix are you working it any differently than you would for a red or speck? Haven't caught a flounder on one yet, but I have had bites that felt like flounder. Just curious if there's a different technique you're using.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

JWilliams said:


> When you are targeting flounder with a Matrix are you working it any differently than you would for a red or speck? Haven't caught a flounder on one yet, but I have had bites that felt like flounder. Just curious if there's a different technique you're using.


If specificly targeting flounder my hops and jigs wouldnt be as vigorous. But Ive caught them plenty of times while targeting reds and specks. A flounder bite feels like pressure, like u just caught a clump of grass. When you get that bite set the hook after a slight hesitation. 

One thing Ive noticed about flounder once you have found 1 you have usually found the entire herd. 

They can be found on the flats staged right along side or near the specks and reds. Its not always necessary to fish deep structure. Flounder also like drop offs / grass lines / pot holes / docks / reefs and structure . After saying that they're really no different then any other fish. Its simply a matter of stumbling on a school, and then picking that area apart.


----------



## phutch (Aug 22, 2015)

Good job guys...enjoyed reading the reports as they came in


----------



## JWilliams (Sep 15, 2015)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> If specificly targeting flounder my hops and jigs wouldnt be as vigorous. But Ive caught them plenty of times while targeting reds and specks. A flounder bite feels like pressure, like u just caught a clump of grass. When you get that bite set the hook after a slight hesitation.
> 
> One thing Ive noticed about flounder once you have found 1 you have usually found the entire herd.
> 
> They can be found on the flats staged right along side or near the specks and reds. Its not always necessary to fish deep structure. Flounder also like drop offs / grass lines / pot holes / docks / reefs and structure . After saying that they're really no different then any other fish. Its simply a matter of stumbling on a school, and then picking that area apart.


Ok, that's what I figured for the most part. When I've been jigging paddletails slowly I've had a couple flounder "bites" and fish on, but just haven't landed any yet. I appreciate the insight man!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Getting ready to cook up a nice slam dinner. Grilled redfish, with fried flounder and trout on the side. Here's a pic of what I ended up with for the slam:


----------



## duckhunter38135 (Nov 27, 2014)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Getting ready to cook up a nice slam dinner. Grilled redfish, with fried flounder and trout on the side. Here's a pic of what I ended up with for the slam:


Just got done eating some blackened redfish from my entry. It was damn good. 

He was 4.2 pounds with the mystery fish being 4.3. So close


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Blackened sounds awesome. Did that last time I cooked it and it was really good. This was the first time I cooked all 3 at the same time and the variety was excellent with some red beans and rice on the side. 

Man, 0.1 off the mystery fish! That is close! Did anyone win it?


----------



## duckhunter38135 (Nov 27, 2014)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Blackened sounds awesome. Did that last time I cooked it and it was really good. This was the first time I cooked all 3 at the same time and the variety was excellent with some red beans and rice on the side.
> 
> Man, 0.1 off the mystery fish! That is close! Did anyone win it?


Yea someone got it dead on.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Jeffbro999 said:


> This was an awesome rodeo and I had a great time fishing hard these past 2 days in some cold and windy weather. It was nice to meet some of you guys this weekend and hope to do this again soon.
> 
> As Josh said, the reds had moved off the shallow section of flats and out into the mullet schools. Definitely were not where they had been for the past few months. Great job Josh figuring out that piece of the puzzle. Unfortunately, our top slots were not there and was only able to weigh a red in the 3lb range. Fished the shallows both days even though they weren't real productive. Finally this afternoon, it produced a nice thick trout at 23" and 3.7lbs. Cast to the same spot 5-10 times before it bit. Was bouncing the UV pretty quickly and she ate it deep. Switched to a spoon and caught a few lower slot reds before going back to the jig and catching one slightly larger.
> 
> The flounder fishing was great, and we caught quite a few of them. I always make sure to keep casting at a flounder even after it has bit a few times or even been hooked. The flounder I weighed in was a great example. Hooked the fish 75' or so away and got it about 10' away from me and it came off. Pitched my jig back to where I lost him and was trying say to Josh that you can usually get them to bite again and couldn't even get the words out of my mouth when I feel THUMP. Got it landed and it was enough to win a Yeti Hopper :thumbup: Walked up on one later that day that swam off slowly that I got a real good look at. Stud flounder, probably 22"+. Got it to bite, but it bent my hook out on hookset Now is definitely the time to get out there and catch some flounder, some good ones are moving around.


Hmmm did we fish the same Navarre fishing rodeo?
The fishing part was fun as usual but the rodeo itself was lacking alot(leader board ).
Fishing rodeos are supposed to get better not worse as this one did. I know I seem very negative but when we pay $45 to enter we deserve a professional job and we got amateur at best. The only way to change it is to speak up and not kid yourself by saying it was a great tournament.....


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Caddy Yakker said:


> Hmmm did we fish the same Navarre fishing rodeo?
> The fishing part was fun as usual but the rodeo itself was lacking alot(leader board ).
> Fishing rodeos are supposed to get better not worse as this one did. I know I seem very negative but when we pay $45 to enter we deserve a professional job and we got amateur at best. The only way to change it is to speak up and not kid yourself by saying it was a great tournament.....




Dude... they definitely screwed up in some areas, which they recovered the best way they could.

Great tournament * I think he meant he himself had a great time. Having fun and fishing is what its all about.

I know I had a great time and thought it was a great tournament. I met alot of people and had a great time. Tournament directors didnt create that we the people do. This was a rodeo not the Navarre FLW. They can be more organized 4sure, I expect them to do better next year. I'll be there and hope you will come out again as well. 

U missed the whole point of these rodeos the weigh in / winning is just a small part of it. They couldnt screw up the camaraderie nor the competitive aspect of it, to me thats the best part and with that it was a GREAT TOURNAMENT :thumbup:

Overall the organization of this rodeo needed alot of help. I agree, but dont bash a organization or person when they're intentions are for the best. Call them personally and talk to someone who can change it next year. Putting down the Navarre rodeo on a public site, to me is bad form. 

The cats out the bag, Navarre Rodeo was good but needs help / leader board 


.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Yes, there was some confusion for sure at the weigh in. As far as I know, where the confusion occurred the proper questions were asked and they got things figured out and changed quickly. I haven't fished the other rodeos they put on, so I can't compare them. Only other tournament I fished was the Bud Light, and they had a lot more staff running around there and a much higher entry. $45 is not a big entry for a tournament, more like entering a raffle and they had some great prizes for the entry. I do agree, a leaderboard would have been a huge help.


----------

